
The Government Can Make You Legally “Dead,” Even When You’re Much Alive / - rbanffy
https://www.motherjones.com/crime-justice/2019/07/a-rhode-island-man-tried-to-sue-a-prison-for-a-vicious-attack-he-was-told-he-couldnt-because-he-was-dead
======
DoctorOetker
>Well, sort of. Under a century-old law, Rhode Island classifies everyone
serving a life sentence in the state as “civilly dead,” meaning they have
absolutely no civil rights. Unlike other prisoners, they can’t sue or raise
complaints in state court, even if they’ve been mistreated or abused.

is that really true? if it is, why did they choose Guantanamo Bay in Cuba?
ergo it isn't.

